# Bagua applications



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 4, 2009)

Some good stuff with Frank Allen:I think Frank does Cheng?




 
Swimming Dragon Bagua:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP5z7XrZSrY&feature=related

Jiang style:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQqTMSd5J4&feature=related

Gao style one of my favorite clips:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxPgV3pVqMQ&feature=related

Gao style:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAVEKyqV_Ec&feature=related


Wang shu jin application demo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yZgCs7z9ww&feature=related

Cheng style:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA_AuE5Z0ZA&feature=related

Jiulong style:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo1Pe7wZX9Y&feature=related

Yin style great video:




 
Yin style:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bDzB0SObHg&feature=related

Li Zi Ming style(Liang style)Note**The first picture I believe is Li Zi Ming and Sato Kinbei(for those in the Genbukan and Bujinkan should be familar with)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtrqhrbZDBw&feature=related

Li Zi Ming teaching in Japan:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZZ-I2RB7A4&feature=related

Anyone else like to post some applications.


----------



## emiliozapata (Mar 4, 2009)

This chap has some good CMA.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 4, 2009)

The Black Taoist aka Maoshan has always been a good  demonstrator of Yin style Bagua. Some good stuff with him and his students and friends.
Here is Sifu Rudy Curry Jr. practicing Bagua with MMA concepts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQFFpA0C4LU&feature=related


----------



## emiliozapata (Mar 4, 2009)

rudy is great, I've seen that particular video before. I like some of his stuff on fajing. As a side note, what is your take on Painter and his Combat Baguazhang, also have you ever seen the book "Chinese Boxing: Masters and Methods", it is a fascinating read.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 5, 2009)

Dale Dugas is a member here and practices Jiulong Bagua.
  Dale is a chock full of wisdom not only in Bagua but also practices Iron palm among other things. I hear John Painter is very skilled in his Bagua.

Chinese boxing masters and method is written by Robert Smith.

Mr. Smith trained with Wang shu jin and there are pictures of Wang in the book. Mr. Smith's book written over 30 years ago was one of the first if not the first english work on Bagua. Since then more people have been exposed and there have been more publications of it.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 16, 2009)

Mike Patterson: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGqqiarL9xI&feature=related


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2010)

I just looked at these again and someone is trying REAL hard to get me to walk the circle again 

Great Videos, I especailly like the Zhu Baozhen Vids


----------



## 72ronin (May 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/QIRHXlL0vkg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param


http://www.youtube.com/v/c94LTKRSVks&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param


A couple of Bagua clips for ya's.  I certainly dont see Bagua as a.... passive art that many clips seem to portray. So heres some clips that involve more than just pushing the opponent away


----------



## 72ronin (May 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/4RZmwG8KIFk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param 


http://www.youtube.com/v/mvt7D4OfunU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param 


http://www.youtube.com/v/xJ5Po_3ZrkQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param 

Enjoy


----------



## 72ronin (May 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/TSeDsDdPoy8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param 


http://www.youtube.com/v/NFejQuWh0Z4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param 


And finaly, this ones for you Xue Sheng  


http://www.youtube.com/v/icwEuTHsDKM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 1, 2010)

Some nice still photos from Tom Bisio's DVD's:

http://www.tombisio.com/

Best,

Steve


----------



## David43515 (Jun 2, 2010)

Baguazhang is something I`ve wanted to study for the last 30 years. But I`ve never lived anywhere that there was a group even remotely nearby. I`ve gotta say this has been the most enjoyable thread I`ve sat in on for a VERY long time.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2010)

He Jinbao - Yin Style baguazhang

He Jinbao - Yin Style Baguazhang Lion System Applications 

Tian Ke Yan - YinYang BaGuaZhang  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4Pec2ILRtc


----------

